# BIOS de la Mother Board H81-M1.



## kuku (Abr 13, 2018)

Por favor necesito la actualizacion del BIOS de la Mother Board H81-M1.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

Porque no buscas la web del fabricante, allí esta seguro


----------



## kuku (Abr 13, 2018)

He buscado pero sin resultados la Mother Board es de PEGATRON H81-M1 y necesito actualizar el BIOS para solucionar un problema.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

Has buscado aquí Pegatron


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2018)

kuku dijo:


> He buscado pero sin resultados la Mother Board es de PEGATRON H81-M1 y necesito actualizar el BIOS para solucionar un problema.


Pues parece que el BIOS no está accesible por ninguna parte. Si tenés la identificación completa del BIOS o la podés buscar, tal vez te ayude consultar en *www.wimsbios.com*.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

Tu máquina es una MAC?


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2018)

¿ Que problema tienes?
¿ Necesitas el actualizable desde USB, sistema, o buscas el dump ?


----------



## kuku (Abr 16, 2018)

El Mother Board es Pegatron H81-M1 Necesito la ultima actualizacion que exista, para actualizarlo lo puedo hacer por cualquier via.

Gracias por responder


----------



## kadirkma (Ago 5, 2019)

Saludos, aquí te va la última que pude descargar con el controlador de HDMI corregido, lo único es que necesitas extraer el BIOS del MOTHER BOARD y reprogramarlo con un programador de eeprom, la contraseña del fichero es kmo  , después de reprogramado éste BIOS se demora en dar video 20 s después de encendida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2019)

Ahora si , gracias Kadirkma por el archivo


----------



## sergiopluss (May 2, 2020)

Buenos días.  Necesito el bios de este howard h81 m1, el comprimido que está aquí no me abre. Gracias a todos


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 2, 2020)

¿Será por esto?


kadirkma dijo:


> la contraseña del fichero es kmo


----------



## Noctis (Ago 18, 2020)

kadirkma dijo:


> reprogramarlo con un programador de eeprom


*¿*Cómo se hace esto*, *hermano??? Tengo ese board y no me da vídeo en el HDMI*. G*racias de antemano*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 18, 2020)

Noctis dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace esto, hermano?


----------



## Noctis (Ago 19, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


>


Pero yo no tengo ese aparato, no puedo descomprimir el archivo, montarlo en una memoria y actualizar el BIOS desde el setup del BIOS.???? Es necesario todo eso??
Muchas gracias por responderme bro


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 19, 2020)

Noctis dijo:


> ¿No puedo descomprimir el archivo, montarlo en una memoria y actualizar el BIOS desde el setup del BIOS?


No, ese archivo es un volcado de datos que se extrajo de una memoria en buenas condiciones.
Los volcados, dumps o archivos binarios se usan principalmente cuando la PC o laptop no enciende o no hay vídeo.
Por lo tanto, si los datos están corruptos, no tendrás la opción de acceso al BIOS, ni al sistema operativo, ni a ningún dispositivo.


Noctis dijo:


> ¿Es necesario todo eso?


Sí, porque no es un archivo ejecutable.
Y si así lo fuera, de todas formas no lo podrías usar al estar corruptos los datos del BIOS, debido a lo que mencioné anteriormente.


Noctis dijo:


> Pero yo no tengo ese aparato.


Pues lo necesitarás. Es muy barato y fácil de conseguir.


----------



## Noctis (Ago 20, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> no tendrás la opción de acceso al BIOS


Es que yo sí tengo acceso al BIOS pero cuando termina la pantalla del BIOS no pasa nada se queda en negro y no inicia Windows claro todo esto conectado a un TV por HDMI.
Pero si me deja entrar al setup del BIOS y ver todo lo que yo quiera, yo probé reinstalando el Windows por que pensé que podía ser eso, lo reinstale normal inicie y listo, pero cuando reinicie la PC se me queda igual justo antes de iniciar Windows. 
Gracias por tener la paciencia de responderme bro saludos.
Mi pregunta es : si puede instalar el archivo bin desde el setup del BIOS al cual si tengo acceso ???.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2020)

Noctis dijo:


> Mi pregunta es: si puede instalar el archivo bin desde el setup del BIOS al cual si tengo acceso.


No se puede, las actualizaciones para el BIOS se hacen con archivos ejecutables, no con volcados.
Tu problema va por otro lado, si tienes acceso al BIOS y vídeo es más probable que sea el sistema operativo.
Algunas versiones de Windows 10 tiene problemas de compatibilidad con los controladores de vídeo.
Prueba instalando otra versión de Windows.
Para comprobar ese y otros tipos de problemas yo uso el *Hiren's BootCD*
Si tras cargar ese sistema todo funciona normalmente, entonces se trata de incompatibilidad de controladores en el sistema operativo.


----------



## Noctis (Ago 20, 2020)

Ok , voy a intentar cambiar la versión del Windows, pero no sería posible conseguir un ejecutable con la actualización del BIOS de ese board ? No está por ningún lado.
Muchas gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2020)

Si el BIOS funciona no lo actualices, por ahí no es el problema.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 21, 2020)

Coincido totalmente con D@rkbytes primero lo primero tener un buen S.O Instalado, si sigue igual me inclinaría mas que sea un problema de RAM o el Slot, asi que revisar y mantenimiento tanto a la RAM como al SLOT, con limpia contactos y aire comprimido o usa el viejo truco, pero mucho cuidado con el tipo de goma para borrar que usaras puede generar estática, luego limpia la micro capa que deja este mismo y prueba.

Nota: Para este procedimiento es recomendable usar guantes antiestáticos o manilla ESD, en su defecto tocar el chasis de la Torre.


----------



## josegallinat07 (Dic 16, 2020)

Saludos amigos quisiera actualizar la BIOS de una placa Inspur H87-M1, para eliminar el logo que por defecto trae y habilitar todas las funciones de la BIOS, ¿Sería posible colocar una BIOS limpia?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 16, 2020)

josegallinat07 dijo:


> ¿Sería posible colocar una BIOS limpia?


¿Con "limpia" te refieres a sin datos o memoria en blanco? No, no se debe hacer eso.


----------



## josegallinat07 (Dic 16, 2020)

*Q*ue la bios esté desbloqueada ya que en la que trae instalada hay muchas opciones que están bloqueadas, como por ejemplo eliminar la imagen de arranque, entre otras cosas.

Ésta placa la fabrica Inspur, pero aquí en Venezuela la llevan los equipos marca Vit, por lo cual me gustaría actualizar la bios original del fabricante para quitarle todos los bloqueos que la misma placa trae.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 16, 2020)

josegallinat07 dijo:


> me gustaría actualizar la bios original del fabricante para quitarle todos los bloqueos que la misma placa trae.


Pues adelante, actualiza el BIOS si es lo que deseas, pero con previa copia del actual.


----------



## Rayder PC (May 16, 2022)

Hola*,* desde Cuba amigos*,* alguien tiene el BIOS original de la h81 M1 v2.0*,* la inspur vit*? N*o puedo descargarlo en ninguna parte .. *S*aludos*.*


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 19, 2022)

Rayder PC dijo:


> Hola*,* desde Cuba amigos*,* alguien tiene el BIOS original de la h81 M1 v2.0*,* la inspur vit*? N*o puedo descargarlo en ninguna parte .. *S*aludos*.*


También lo he intentado y no lo consigo. Quien lo consiga que lo comparta


----------



## Rayder PC (May 19, 2022)

Hermano ya resolví con BIOS de h81 gigabyte el H81M - H lo coloque en la placa y le funciona de maravilla espero resuelvas con eso... saludos desde Cuba


Palmeida265811 dijo:


> También lo he intentado y no lo consigo. Quien lo consiga que lo comparta


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 19, 2022)

Rayder PC dijo:


> Hermano ya resolví con BIOS de h81 gigabyte el H81M - H lo coloque en la placa y le funciona de maravilla espero resuelvas con eso... saludos desde Cuba


Mi placa es Pegatron h81 m1, no se si el bios H81M-H le será compatible


----------



## hellfire4 (May 22, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Mi placa es Pegatron h81 m1, no se si el bios H81M-H le será compatible


Salvo que sea no sea, salió de aca








						PEGATRON H81-M1 MOTHERBOARD BIOS DOWNLOAD
					

motherboard schematic,motherboard repair,laptop repair,laptop service manual,printer repair,led monitor repair,schematic diagrams,chip level servicing




					ajayantech.blogspot.com


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Salvo que sea no sea, salió de aca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hermano, lo que me adjuntas ¿Es la bios del H81M1 Pegatron?. Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (May 22, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Hermano, lo que me adjuntas ¿Es la bios del H81M1 Pegatron?. Gracias


Dice eso, esta subido/adjuntado al foro en mi mensaje anterior, esta en formato rar, necesitas el winrar para descomprimirlo


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Dice eso, esta subido/adjuntado al foro en mi mensaje anterior, esta en formato rar, necesitas el winrar para descomprimirlo


Gracias por su colaboración


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 22, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Gracias por su colaboración


Agradeciendo si me envia algún  instructivo o tutorial sobre cómo actualizar la bios


----------



## hellfire4 (May 22, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Agradeciendo si me envia algún  instructivo o tutorial sobre cómo actualizar la bios


Esta en internet, tienes que ver en las opciones de tu placa

*Cómo actualizar la BIOS paso a paso*

Descarga la última actualización *BIOS* (o UEFI) de la página web del fabricante.
Descomprime el fichero y guárdalo en una unidad flash USB externa.
Reinicia tu ordenador y entra en la *BIOS* / UEFI de la placa.
Usa los menús para *actualizar la BIOS*.
Si estas perdido, haz capturas del menu (fotos de la pantalla en todo caso) y pregunta aca como continuar. Cuidado con lo que tocas, y siempre que salgas sin haber hecho nada en concreto, ordena salir sin hacer cambios.


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Esta en internet, tienes que ver en las opciones de tu placa
> 
> *Cómo actualizar la BIOS paso a paso*
> 
> ...


Gracias. Será en otro momento. Ahora son las 0:24 horas


----------



## hellfire4 (May 22, 2022)

Si tienes demasiadas dudas, recurre a un técnico o alguien que sepa, suerte.


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 23, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Gracias. Será en otro momento. Ahora son las 0:24 horas





hellfire4 dijo:


> Si tienes demasiadas dudas, recurre a un técnico o alguien que sepa, suerte.


Colega, en el seto de mi PC no encuentro ninguna opción para actualizar la bios, mi placa es Pegatron h81 m1. En la placa hay un puente(selector flash override), que no tiene humor, la pregunta ed si tiene alguna relación con la bios. Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (May 23, 2022)

No la conozco a esa placa, en todo caso, o le consultas a un técnico de tu ciudad o te esperas otras respuestas, siento no saber más


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 23, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No la conozco a esa placa, en todo caso, o le consultas a un técnico de tu ciudad o te esperas otras respuestas, siento no saber más


Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (May 23, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Gracias


¿Se ve así?


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 27, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si el BIOS funciona no lo actualices, por ahí no es el problema.


Ppr favor, quisiera  saber si en una placa Pegatron h81 m1 es posible colocar algún tipo de SSD. Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (May 27, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Ppr favor, quisiera  saber si en una placa Pegatron h81 m1 es posible colocar algún tipo de SSD. Gracias




Fuente:





						Pegatron H81-M1/DVI Características
					

Especificaciones técnicas y fotos Pegatron, modelo H81-M1/DVI. Mejor características: Compatibilidad con procesadores multinúcleo, El soporte de doble modo de, Soporte de EFI, Memoria, máximo, Soporte para SLI/CrossFire.



					es.all-specs.net
				




Tiene conectores Sata, y dado que usa Ram ddr3, lo más seguro que un SSD A400 kingston  (el tamaño que te parezca)
De hecho, en PC con placas madres más antiguas con DDR2 se puede poner ese SSD.

SSD más actuales, no creo, por el tipo de Sata, ya que es Sata 3, y el SSD A400 anda con ese tipo de Sata.
Si la idea es conservar el antiguo disco rígido, pues el SSD será para la instalación del SO y programas, mientras que el otro para almacenamiento. O puedes directamente ponerle uno de 1TB y reemplazarlo por completo.


----------



## Palmeida265811 (May 27, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 282902
> Fuente:
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias por tu información, solo saber si el SSD se conecta en los PCI.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 28, 2022)

Palmeida265811 dijo:


> Gracias por tu información, solo saber si el SSD se conecta en los PCI.


No, se conecta al Sata, el cable que generalmente rojo (vienen otros colores, pero es inconfundible su conexión en forma de L pequeña) y se le da energía desde la conexión de la fuente, que tiene forma de una L más alargada.



Yo adquirí uno hace poco, y preferí de paso adquirir la bandeja para sostenerlo (el mismo se atornilla a ella, no a lo bestia y la misma bandeja se atornilla al gabinete en los espacios de los discos rígidos), ya que no me fiaba que quede suelto por dentro.


fuente





Pregunta, ¿sabes si tu fuente anda bien? es muy importante eso antes de instalar un nuevo disco rígido.
O sea ¿se te reinicia a menudo la PC de golpe y porrazo cuando la usas?. Onda que estas navegando en internet, siente como un tick, y vez que la PC se reinicio sola .


----------



## Umachines (Ago 3, 2022)

Rayder PC dijo:


> Hermano ya resolví con BIOS de h81 gigabyte el H81M - H lo coloque en la placa y le funciona de maravilla espero resuelvas con eso... saludos desde Cuba


Disculpa, qúe metodo usaste para flashar esta BIOs?. No veo una opción clara en el menú de la Bios vieja. Tienes más opciones luego de flashear con la BIOS Gigabyte?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2022)

Umachines dijo:


> Disculpa, qúe metodo usaste para flashar esta BIOs?. No veo una opción clara en el menú de la Bios vieja. Tienes más opciones luego de flashear con la BIOS Gigabyte?



Es muy probable que Rayder PC no le conteste , su segunda y última visita fue en May 26, 2022


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 4, 2022)

¿Se refieren a flash overrive?



En el corto manual de la cx-h81-m1 aparece esa función desde la misma placa

Aunque recomiendan ver como se usa en la pág del fabricante ese botón se la placa madre, justo leyendo un art en inglés.



¿Cómo se usa el botón Flash del BIOS?
El botón BIOS Flash es bastante simple de usar, aunque tiene algunas peculiaridades. El botón en sí debe estar claramente marcado en la placa base y normalmente se encuentra en el área de E/S para facilitar su uso. Además, la mayoría de los fabricantes marcan claramente un puerto USB específico para actualizar el BIOS.

Ahora, el proceso para usar el botón BIOS Flash difiere ligeramente entre los fabricantes, pero sigue un proceso bastante similar. A continuación, puede leer una descripción general de cómo usar el botón BIOS Flash, pero siempre debe consultar las instrucciones específicas para su placa base. Las instrucciones se encuentran en el sitio web del fabricante de la placa base, y puede encontrarlas completando una búsqueda en Internet de algo como "[nombre de la placa base] botón de flash bios".

fuente:








						What Is the Motherboard BIOS Quick Flash Button and How Does It Work?
					

Have you noticed a strange button on the back of your PC? It could be a BIOS Quick Flash Button. Here's what it does.




					www.makeuseof.com


----------



## Umachines (Ago 4, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Se refieren a flash overrive?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286086
> 
> ...


... Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a verificar todo. No quiero convertir la H81 en un Ladrillo Bolivariano...
Pues la verdad es que la Inspur VIT es muy diferente a la de este manual. No hablo de los colores del plástico, sino de la ubicación de los componentes:



En la parte baja, varios conectores y pines están capados, o ausentes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 4, 2022)

Umachines dijo:


> ... Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a verificar todo. No quiero convertir la H81 en un Ladrillo Bolivariano...
> Pues la verdad es que la Inspur VIT es muy diferente a la de este manual. No hablo de los colores del plástico, sino de la ubicación de los componentes:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286091
> ...


Pues no se ve nada que ver a la Pegatron, modelo H81-M1/DVI de este hilo

Sera una H81, pero hay que fijarse bien que coincida en todo. En la misma placa se puede ver, pero esa foto es tan chica que impide ver el modelo exacto.

Sí, es una Inspur H81 M1 V2.0​la foto esa es de ML





						Tarjetas Madre | MercadoLibre.com.ve
					

Descubre los productos más buscados que no te puedes perder en Tarjetas Madre ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compro Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ve


----------



## mcrven (Ago 4, 2022)

Rayder PC dijo:


> Hola*,* desde Cuba amigos*,* alguien tiene el BIOS original de la h81 M1 v2.0*,* la inspur vit*? N*o puedo descargarlo en ninguna parte .. *S*aludos*.*



En este primer post, Rayder PC preguntaba por el archivo BIOS ORIGINAL para una Inspur VIT H81 M1 V 2.0, ya que, no podía localizarlo en ningún site para descargarlo. De hecho, desde hacen años, el site de VIT está eclipsado.



Rayder PC dijo:


> Hermano ya resolví con BIOS de h81 gigabyte el H81M - H lo coloque en la placa y le funciona de maravilla espero resuelvas con eso... saludos desde Cuba



Luego aclara hacer resuelto su caso utilizando el archivo BIOS de una GigaByte H81M.

Como ya te ha indicado Hellfire, debes verificar si existe un jumper para activar/desactivar la función Flash Override mediante Jumper, Botón o BIOS SetUp y, en todo caso, activarla.
No todas las MB traen esa función. Más bién son pocas las que la traen. Comunmente viene activada por defecto, sin opción a desactivarse siquiera.
Así que... descarga el archivo BIOS desde la página de Gigabyte, lee las instrucciones contenidas en él y, utilizando el software de flasheo, que usualmente viene incluido en el mismo archivo y... dedicale velitas a los santos - si quieres- y... dale play al asunto.

ATENCIÓN: MUY PARTICULARMENTE y, debido al estado de nuestro servicio eléctrico nacional... te sugiero que soportes tu máquina con una IPS/UPS, que tenga las baterías en muy buen estado, comprobando que puede darte soporte por lo menos unos 20 minutos, cuando pienses activar el proceso.


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 4, 2022)

> Luego aclara hacer resuelto su caso utilizando el archivo BIOS de una GigaByte H81M.



Muy arriesgado instalar la BIOS de una placa en otra. 
Mucha suerte tuvo.

Si se hace, SIEMPRE hacer backup de la BIOS original.


----------



## Umachines (Ago 4, 2022)

La verdad es que lo que me interesa, más que flashearla, es saber su compatibilidad con procesadores i5, ya que quiero instalarle uno. Lo de flashear es para asegurarme que la compatibilidad sea más amplia que lo que he leido, porque hay personas que reportan que no funciana bien con algunos 4th generation más recientes.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 4, 2022)

En el manual de usuario de la MB, suele venir la información necesaria para determinar cuales procesadores se pueden utiliza en ella.


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 4, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> En el manual de usuario de la MB, suele venir la información necesaria para determinar cuales procesadores se pueden utiliza en ella.


Lo mismo en la página web del fabricante, en la página del producto, actualizaciones, bios, para bios más actuales.


----------



## Umachines (Ago 4, 2022)

Je, je. Si así fuese con esta MOBO, no existiría este hilo.


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 4, 2022)

Umachines dijo:


> Je, je. Si así fuese con esta MOBO, no existiría este hilo.


Yo mandé un "ticket" al servicio técnico de Gigabyte, sobre un kit de memoria ram,  que no aparecía en el qvl, y me respondieron muy rápidamente, aclarando la duda....


----------



## mcrven (Ago 5, 2022)

Umachines dijo:


> Je, je. Si así fuese con esta MOBO, no existiría este hilo.



Esa MB, al igual que el resto de ellas, cuando la compraron traía incluido su manual. Que usted lo haya extraviado o tirado a la calle... eso es otra historia.
Busque uno en la red que debe haber alguno.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 5, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Esa MB, al igual que el resto de ellas, cuando la compraron traía incluido su manual. Que usted lo haya extraviado o tirado a la calle... eso es otra historia.
> Busque uno en la red que debe haber alguno.


Es lo usual en muchas casas (y a menudo termina en la basura tras estar guardado en cualquier parte   y lo considero una mala costumbre) , aunque acá se aprendió a que no y los manuales de instrucciones tienen todos un cajón reservado, incluso aparatos que casi no tienen uso como mi 1º y aún funcional reproductor de DVD -que le pegue al final una impresión para acceder al menú oculto para hacerlo zona 0-.

Hasta la placa madre y el monitor tengo los manuales.


----------



## Umachines (Ago 5, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Esa MB, al igual que el resto de ellas, cuando la compraron traía incluido su manual. Que usted lo haya extraviado o tirado a la calle... eso es otra historia.
> Busque uno en la red que debe haber alguno.


No. No lo tiene. Sólo un escueto manual de instalación de VIT, tan poco técnico como el que menos. La página de Inspur también parece haber borrado este modelo de su listados, como si no existiera. Sólo servers en el renglón de tarjetas madre. La mayoría de las personas acuden a estos foros comodamente, sin haber hecho su deber de investigar, pero no es mi caso. He descargado muchos PDF's que no coinciden con la tarjeta y varios roms dudosos, buscando un info que no dan ni Inspur ni VIT. Así que esto tendrá que esperar un poco. Igual si resuelvo mi caso, les informaré por aquí. TY....


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 5, 2022)

Umachines dijo:


> No. No lo tiene. Sólo un escueto manual de instalación de VIT, tan poco técnico como el que menos. La página de Inspur también parece haber borrado este modelo de su listados, como si no existiera. Sólo servers en el renglón de tarjetas madre. La mayoría de las personas acuden a estos foros comodamente, sin haber hecho su deber de investigar, pero no es mi caso. He descargado muchos PDF's que no coinciden con la tarjeta y varios roms dudosos, buscando un info que no dan ni Inspur ni VIT. Así que esto tendrá que esperar un poco. Igual si resuelvo mi caso, les informaré por aquí. TY....



¿No hay forma de hablar con algún técnico de la empresa sobre esa placa madre?


----------



## Umachines (Ago 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿no hay forma de hablar con algún técnico de la empresa sobre esa placa madre?


Está en Paraguaná. Pero buena idea.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 5, 2022)

Umachines dijo:


> Está en Paraguaná. Pero buena idea.


A veces hay técnicos online, contactos directos, correos, etc, aunque sean de otros países, claro, puede que tengas que escribirle en inglés o tal vez hasta foros de la misma marca de placa en inglés, a veces he llegado a ver.


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 5, 2022)

Lo más seguro es que te dé enlace a las descargas de drivers, bios... etc de la placa.


----------



## ALEVOSTOK (Ago 23, 2022)

*H*ola a todos*.
N*ecesito el bios de esta placa H81-M1 rev 1.02

*Gracias de antemano.*


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 23, 2022)

He encontrado esto, pero asegúrate bien de que vale:





						H81-M1 REV 1.02 bios bin Archives - Bios
					






					www.bios-downloads.com
				



O esto:








						BIOS - ACER VERITON IC-5839 BIOS H81-M1 REV 1.02
					

ACER VERITON IC-5839 H81-M1 REV 1.02 Haier H81-M1 1.02A boardview




					vinafix.com


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 23, 2022)

Otros más por si acaso.


----------



## julioluis (Nov 11, 2022)

kadirkma dijo:


> Saludos, aquí te va la última que pude descargar con el controlador de HDMI corregido, lo único es que necesitas extraer el BIOS del MOTHER BOARD y reprogramarlo con un programador de eeprom, la contraseña del fichero es kmo  , después de reprogramado éste BIOS se demora en dar video 20 s después de encendida.


Para solucionar este problema de que se demora en dar video 20 s después de encendida solo debes limpiar la Region ME de este bios y listo. Saludos


----------



## Yasiel GC (Nov 21, 2022)

*A* m*í me* pasa que da bien el login y deja entrar al setup, pero cuando sale que debe bootear el SO*,* empi*e*za a *p*oner 4 colores, Azul, Rojo, Verde, Blanco y as*í*.
¿Q*ué* puede ser esto? Lo hace la mayor*í*a de las veces. *C*uando le entra lo loco bootea normal el SO.
Por favor*,* alguien que sepa o pueda ayudar. *G*racias de antemano*.*


----------



## Nlrvana (Dic 11, 2022)

A ver si lo he entendido.
¿Quieres decir que, cuando entras en la BIOS, ésta se ve normal, pero que cuando sales de la BIOS para que arranque el SO, van cambiando esos colores?

¿Y, una vez el que el SO ha arrancado, el escritorio cómo se ve? ¿Con esos colores o normal?

Deberías aportar más información como, el SO que usas, la tarjeta gráfica instalada y la marca, el modelo y el tipo de monitor.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 14, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido.
> ¿Quieres decir que, cuando entras en la BIOS, ésta se ve normal, pero que cuando sales de la BIOS para que arranque el SO, van cambiando esos colores?
> 
> ¿Y, una vez el que el SO ha arrancado, el escritorio cómo se ve? ¿Con esos colores o normal?
> ...



*E*so se ve como si el monitor no estuviera dando señal de video y pone los colores RGB en pantalla.


----------

